# Not happy with Malbec i made last year



## Pugz (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm i little new to this wine making, last year i split 2 barrels with a couple of friends , 1 Malbec 100% , 1 Cab 100%.

The Cab was great , but the Malbec fell a little short it was slightly sweet , and light.

We're getting ready to choose grapes & since i have 12 cases of Cab & 5 cases of Malbec and another 10 cases of Calf. Monti from the Fall, i would like to try a Chilean blend.

Does anybody have a suggestion.
Pugz


----------

